# CASE STUDY REQUEST: EGG FREEZING



## simajoshi (Nov 20, 2014)

Hello, I'm a producer at an international news channel based in London. We are planning on filming a TV news report on fertility treatments and egg freezing which will form part of a wider TV series we are doing on family planning. We want to look at the social reasons that some women are freezing eggs.

We would like to speak to someone on camera tomorrow (Friday) if possible who has opted to or is considering freezing their eggs. I do appreciate it’s a very personal and sensitive topic.

If you might be able to help, please do get in touch with me: [email protected]

Many thanks.


----------

